# meanwhile we just beat the jazz



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/games/20061208/UTAMIN/boxscore.html

nice game by james/davis and KG
average so far, then we knock off the jazz... typical lol


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya, couldn't really pay much attention to the game with all the Iverson talk going on. But it was pretty impressive, I didn't think we had a chance. KG was the bomb, even hit a couple 3's. James and Ricky were good again. Those 3 are starting to really come together and play good like we need them to.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Ya, couldn't really pay much attention to the game with all the Iverson talk going on. But it was pretty impressive, I didn't think we had a chance. KG was the bomb, even hit a couple 3's. James and Ricky were good again. Those 3 are starting to really come together and play good like we need them to.


might not be together for long though.
and as you said, i didnt really pay attention to the game either, the AI talk has got me hyped


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The internet was off all day long so I didn't get to see the game, but I gotta say our team did not allow Jerry Sloan to win his 1,000th game against. Especially at home.

KG finally had a better game, but Mike James made it happen.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I forgot to add, we just exposed how badly Boozer is. He just happen to have great first 20 games.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> I forgot to add, we just exposed how badly Boozer is. He just happen to have great first 20 games.


Right, and the last time he played against you guys he dropped 30/10. I believe that was last year?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

boozer has been playing great, but it is geting a bit out of control... 1ston nba.coms race for mvp for example, the jazz are a great TEAM and im not sure why boozer is being given the majority of the credit.. a lot of power forwards could be doing what hes doing on the jazz and winning just as many games.
not trying to take anything away from him though he is playing great


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Right, and the last time he played against you guys he dropped 30/10. I believe that was last year?


Yeah, and KG took it back tonight.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

And we are back at .500!!!! Amazing game by our guys!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

And after we make that trade it's off to the depths of the play-offs!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> boozer has been playing great, but it is geting a bit out of control... 1ston nba.coms race for mvp for example, the jazz are a great TEAM and im not sure why boozer is being given the majority of the credit.. a lot of power forwards could be doing what hes doing on the jazz and winning just as many games.
> not trying to take anything away from him though he is playing great


He was averaging 23/12/3 before tonights game. That is KG numbers without the defense. MVP usually goes to the best team in the league (record wise). He will not win MVP, but right now so far in the NBA with the best record in the league, it has to be him so far.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Yeah, and KG took it back tonight.


And that has to do with anything? You said he has only had a good 20 games, but in fact he was playing like he is now last year when he came back from injury to help his team come back from like 8 games under a .500 record to go 41-41. I was just making the point that he did drop 30/10 on the wolves last year to show you that the first 20 games were no fluke of his game. He just had an off night, I am sure KG has had plenty of those in his career.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah, an arguement can be made for Yao though too... Regardless, the wolves have shot down the last two potential MVPs by playing good basketball.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah, an arguement can be made for Yao though too... Regardless, the wolves have shot down the last two potential MVPs by playing good basketball.


Agreed. You guys have been playing very good defense lately. It ain't pretty, but it gets the job done. I think this was your 4th time allowing a team to score 100 or more of the season, and you still got the win. KG was just on fire tonight, Okur was bothering his shot, and AK even came over to help and KG still made the bank shot. 

You guys need to remember that Boozer is very undersized at his position (6'9") when he is playing up against a player like KG that 6'11" and plays like he is 7 feet+. Elton Brand gets away with it because of his wingspan, Boozer doesn't have a large wingspan so it is harder for him. 

I don't know why it was called for to say that Boozers first 20 games was just a fluke. One game does not make the player.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont think its a fluke, but i think at the moment his stats are higher than they will finish this season,
i think hes on more on a long streak of great play rather than playing at his permanent level of play.
he and deron look great for the jazz at the moment, i definately under-rated them before the season started


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> And that has to do with anything? You said he has only had a good 20 games, but in fact he was playing like he is now last year when he came back from injury to help his team come back from like 8 games under a .500 record to go 41-41. I was just making the point that he did drop 30/10 on the wolves last year to show you that the first 20 games were no fluke of his game. He just had an off night, I am sure KG has had plenty of those in his career.


You said he had 30/10 and you believed that was last year? It has nothing to do about it. Last year Wolves was way bad, so Boozer had taken the opportunity to take it over.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> You said he had 30/10 and you believed that was last year? It has nothing to do about it. Last year Wolves was way bad, so Boozer had taken the opportunity to take it over.


The jazz were bad last year, they had a lot of injuries and a lot of scrubs like milt palacio, devin brown, keith mcleod, ect.

Boozer was putting up the same numbers he is now that he was at the end of last season. 1 game does not mean anything.

I don't know what the problem is, I even congratulated on your victory and commented your defense and how you took it to the jazz. KG dominated Boozer this game, but that doesn't mean you found "how bad boozer really is". Boozer has already outplayed Duncan, Brand, and Bosh this season. KG just got the best of Boozer this game and won it for his team.


----------

